# Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais 2020



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2020 às 00:03)

THE NEXT SOLAR CYCLE IS COMING: The pace of new-cycle sunspots is definitely intensifying. 2020 is only two days old, and already there is a Solar Cycle 25 active region on the sun. Provisionally numbered AR2755, the sunspot is inset in this magnetic map from NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory:







We know that AR755 belongs to the next solar cycle because of its magnetic polarity. According to Hale’s Law, sunspot polarities flip-flop from one solar cycle to the next. During old Solar Cycle 24, we grew accustomed to sunspots in the sun’s southern hemisphere having a -/+ pattern. AR2755 is the reverse: +/-, marking it as a member of new Solar Cycle 25.

This is the 3rd consecutive month that Solar Cycle 25 sunspots have appeared: Nov. 2019, Dec. 2019, and now Jan. 2020. The quickening pace of new cycle sunspots does not mean that Solar Minimum is finished. On the contrary, low sunspot counts will likely continue for many months (and maybe even years) to come. However, it is a good sign that Solar Cycle 25 is slowly coming to life. The doldrums won't last forever!


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 09:32)

https://www.solarchatforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27072
https://www.solarchatforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27066


----------



## Scan_Ferr (3 Jan 2020 às 21:05)

https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/vem-ai-a-primeira-chuva-de-meteoros-de-2020-e-e-ja-esta-noite/


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2020 às 21:56)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/vem-ai-a-primeira-chuva-de-meteoros-de-2020-e-e-ja-esta-noite/



Pequena precisão (astrofotografia é outra das minhas paixões)
Esta noite no céu português você vai observar estrelas cadentes, uma pequena parte irá em direção à terra, uma parte será auto-consumida na entrada da atmosfera.
Os meteoritos são aqueles que atingirão as altas altitudes atmosféricas em estado sólido, não gasoso.
Por isso, esta noite será mais provável que veja estrelas cadentes do que meteoritos. (repórter precisa de uma aula de astrofísica )


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2020 às 18:27)

Imagem de Pedro (astro português) em CaK (Ainda tenho muito trabalho a fazer para competir com o Pedro 






Em H-Alpha






Em luz branca (prisme baader herschel)


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 13:42)




----------



## Thomar (14 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

*Hubble faz 30 anos e tem um calendário espacial para 2020 que pode descarregar gratuitamente*

Já cá mora!


----------



## Toby (14 Jan 2020 às 20:10)

Thomar disse:


> *Hubble faz 30 anos e tem um calendário espacial para 2020 que pode descarregar gratuitamente*
> 
> Já cá mora!



Sim, absolutamente soberbo para os entusiastas da astronomia.
A impressão em um belo papel 120/150gr (papel revestido) é soberba.
O arquivo é pesado 350mb, a resolução de impressão não é restrita. 
Tão excelente mas lento mas em formato A3 em papel baryta: GENIAL!


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2020 às 13:52)

*SpaceX vai explodir um foguetão em pleno voo para saber se astronautas sobreviveriam a uma catástrofe *

Foi adiado.



> NASA will livestream the event, with coverage starting at 4:45 a.m. PT on Saturday but this is subject to change. While SpaceX and NASA are no earlier than 5 a.m. PT for the launch, they will be looking at a six-hour test window that could see their rocket explosion test occur as late as 11 a.m. PT.



P.T. (Pacific Time) = -8h UTC


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2020 às 14:49)

Será hoje?


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2020 às 15:15)




----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2020 às 13:41)

mais uma missão starlink


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2020 às 07:20)

Ontem à noite desde a minha casa


----------



## camrov8 (26 Fev 2020 às 12:42)

entretanto para tentar demonstrar que a terra não é um berlinde este senhor perdeu a vida https://www.space.com/mad-mike-fatal-homemade-rocket-launch-flat-earth-theory.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2020 às 13:16)

camrov8 disse:


> entretanto para tentar demonstrar que a terra não é um berlinde este senhor perdeu a vida https://www.space.com/mad-mike-fatal-homemade-rocket-launch-flat-earth-theory.html



Aristóteles, Copérnico, Galileu, etc, etc, etc, todos a rebolar no caixão graças a tanta Sapiência em pleno século XXI... Um tipo desses tem a inteligência para fazer um foguetão e não consegue perceber que os contornos redondos no eclipse de Lua é a sombra da Terra...


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mar 2020 às 20:41)

Neste momento está-se a preparar mais uma missão à cintura de asteróides que será lançada em 2022, supostamente pelo foguetão do Elon Musk, em parceria com a Nasa.

A missão em causa é esta https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/missions/psyche/
A missão destina-se a lançar uma sonda ao asteróide Psyche, devido ao facto de ser um objecto especial. È dos poucos asteroides classificado como classe M (análise espectral a partir da Terra) e devido à sua elevada massa comparando com o seu volume, suspeita-se que seja o núcleo de um asteróide muito maior que terá sido despedaçado por uma gigantesca colisão. A sua densidade (a massa dividida pelo volume) confirma que o asteróide tem muito ferro, a densidade é de 3.99 g/cm3, ou seja, tem uma densidade idêntica à do planeta Marte, embora seja muito menos que os 5.55g/cm3 da nossa querida Terra.






EDIT:
Um vídeo sobre a importância desta missão:

Paralelamente foi proposta uma segunda sonda que seria lançada ao mesmo tempo que a missão a Psyche, mas que depois do lançamento seguiria um caminho independente ao proto-planeta/asteroide 2 Pallas




Inicialmente, tal como referi na altura, discutiu-se a possibilidade de a Sonda Dawn ir a Pallas, mas infelizmente não foi possível.
Por isso foi proposta a missão Athena, https://www.forbes.com/sites/bruced...llas-our-third-largest-asteroid/#4ecccf051342
Missão essa que infelizmente ainda não foi aprovada. Ficamos à espera.

EDIT:
Embora a missão a Psyche já esteja aprovada, a missão Athena ainda está por aprovar, só daqui a um mês, em Abril, é que saberemos se foi aprovada ou não. Se for aprovada ambas as sondas serão lançadas no mesmo foguete, e assim que entrarem em órbita seguirão caminhos diferentes.

https://www.space.com/nasa-considering-athena-mission-asteroid-pallas.html
A sonda Athena se for aprovada, será uma das sondas mais pequenas jamais feitas, será do tamanho de um pequeno frigorífico e terá um peso de cerca 160Kg. O objectivo é que consiga fazer um único fly-by a Pallas, similar ao que a New Horizons fez em Plutão. Como não é suposto que entre em órbita de Pallas significa que a sonda quase não tem limitações de velocidade, o que significa que a sonda poderia chegar a Pallas em menos de dois anos, muito menos tempo que a sonda que vai a Psyche.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Mar 2020 às 20:39)

Um vídeo engraçado.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2020 às 21:21)

ontem o vapor é a água usada para proteger a plataforma  vão tentar dia 18


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Abr 2020 às 20:25)

Já alguém reparou na Lua de hoje? Não, então vão lá fora ver, é linda, e vai ser a maior lua de 2020
https://scitechdaily.com/tonights-pink-supermoon-will-be-biggest-brightest-of-2020/


----------



## joralentejano (7 Abr 2020 às 20:41)

Albifriorento disse:


> Já alguém reparou na Lua de hoje? Não, então vão lá fora ver, é linda, e vai ser a maior lua de 2020
> https://scitechdaily.com/tonights-pink-supermoon-will-be-biggest-brightest-of-2020/


Cá está ela, um pouco "embaciada" devido a algumas nuvens altas, mas pronto.


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Abr 2020 às 20:43)

É de facto magnífica... Acho que vou fumar outro cigarro só para a poder ver .


----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2020 às 21:57)

> For updates on the science data obtained during the flyby and images to be taken by the BepiColombo monitoring cameras as the spacecraft moves away from Earth on 10 and 11 April, follow the mission on Twitter via: @ESA_Bepi, @ESA_MTM, and @BepiColombo


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2020 às 17:39)

Esta noite, vai passar por Portugal os satélites Starlink, portanto não confundir com ET's.  

*Satélites Starlink Serão Visíveis esta noite *

https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/04/satelites-starlink-serao-visiveis-esta.html


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2020 às 22:08)

Boa noite.
Hoje está uma bela noite aqui no Porto. Estou sentado no terraço, e vejo muitos satélites? a passarem quase sempre na mesma direcção. 
É impressionante, em 10 minutos já vi uns 15 a passarem. Passam com algum espaçamento, um a um. 
Foi um familiar meu que me tinha dito que tinha visto vários, e hoje estou eu a ver com ele. 
Provavelmente são satélites, mas alguém sabe do que se trata?

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2020 às 22:27)

Isto?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2020 às 22:30)

São claramente satélites, estão agora a passar noutra direcção mas sempre seguidos, espaçados por 15/20 segundos.
É impressionante. Estou neste momento em Perafita. Quem conseguir ver, que diga.


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2020 às 22:31)

https://www.heavens-above.com/Starl...=41.5291&lng=-8.4415&loc=Unnamed&alt=0&tz=PWT

Possivelmente o Starlink 5... 60 satélites. 

Com o tempo os satélites distanciam-se uns dos outros. 

---


----------



## Andre Barbosa (3 Mai 2020 às 22:35)

Provavelmente. Posso dizer que já vi a passar uns 40. Estou numa zona sem luz, e vê-se bastantes seguidos a passar. Primeiro iam para sul, agora já estão noutra direcção.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Mai 2020 às 22:39)

é a constelação starlink da spacex


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mai 2020 às 19:58)

A confirmar-se, lançamento dentro de menos de meia-hora.


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2020 às 18:04)

*Esta noite há um eclipse penumbral da lua. E é visível em Portugal
*
_Por Simone Silva 12:03, 5 Jun 2020
_
Se é amante de fenómenos astronómicos esta sexta-feira temos boas notícias para si. Vem aí mais um eclipse penumbral da lua, que poderá ser visto em Portugal Continental, a partir das 20h52, de acordo com o ‘Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa’ (OAL).

A lua já nasce em eclipse às 20h52 (hora de Portugal Continental) e o fenómeno terá a duração de 1h18, pelo que vai poder observá-lo, aproximadamente até às 22h06, hora em que a lua sai da penumbra e o eclipse chega assim ao fim.

No fim do eclipse a lua estará muito baixa no horizonte, com uma altura de apenas 11 graus e o azimute de 130 graus, contado de Norte para Este. Nesta fase, segundo o OAL, a lua vai estar perto da estrela Antares, na constelação de Escorpião, na direcção sudeste.

Este fenómeno surge quando «a Lua entra na região da penumbra da Terra, e resulta numa variação do brilho da Lua que dificilmente é notada», em situações normais. «Isto sucede quando a Lua, em fase de Lua cheia, passa nos seus nodos ou na sua proximidade», explica o OAL no seu site.

Os horários de inicio e fim do eclipse variam consoante a região do país. Desta forma em Lisboa, em Coimbra e no Porto mantêm-se os mencionados em cima. No Funchal a lua nasce às 21h08 e sai da penumbra às 22h06; em Ponta Delgada o nascimento do astro será às 20h59, terminando às 21h06; em Faro, a lua nasce ás 20h42 e sai da penumbra às 22h06, avança o OAL.

O eclipse penumbral da lua vai poder ainda ser observado a partir da Austrália, Antártida, Ásia, Europa, África, leste da América do Sul, do sul do Oceano Atlântico, Oceano Índico e Oceano Pacífico Ocidental.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2020 às 10:37)




----------



## Toby (19 Jun 2020 às 07:48)

Bom dia,

Um pequeno módulo de cálculo de efemérides (lamentamos que seja em francês).
Usamo-lo principalmente para apontar a nossa montagem astro, mas se "jogarmos" com as coordenadas, veremos as diferenças. 

http://xjubier.free.fr/site_pages/astronomy/ephemerides.html


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2020 às 14:07)




----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jun 2020 às 17:57)

Desde há uns anos havia uma teoria crescente, que devido à elevada pressão interna de Júpiter, este poderia já não ter sequer um núcleo (silicatos/metais). Em 2011 lançou-se a sonda Juno, e uma dos objectivos principais da sonda era tentar perceber como aquela imensidão de massa gasosa se havia formado, devido ao facto de a teoria de formação de Júpiter mais aceite (acreação) requerer um núcleo sólido, e um que fosse massivo, no entanto, devido ao facto de a pressão interna de Júpiter, como já disse, ser elevadissima, este poderia nem sequer existir.
A sonda Juno chegou a Júpiter em 2016, e desde então tem orbitado Júpiter numa órbita polar, pois bem, apesar de ainda faltar um ano para o final da missão, finalmente começaram a sair os primeiros resultados.
Uma das coisas que a sonda provou foi que de facto Júpiter teve um núcleo massivo, mas neste momento não tem sequer um núcleo definido, toda a matéria que terá constituído o antigo núcleo estará distribuída de forma não muito definida, ou seja, está misturada com o Hidrogénio Metálico que constitui cerca de 70% do diâmetro de Júpiter.
Aparentemente, Júpiter terá sofrido um grande impacte, e o núcleo não se voltou a unir.
https://astronomy.com/news/2020/06/jupiter-revealed





O artigo, fala obviamente de outras maravilhas reveladas pela sonda Juno, como furacões monstruosos do tamanho dos EUA, que normalmente se formam nos pólos... Bom, tinha mesmo que falar neles, afinal, isto ainda é um forum de meteorologia.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Jul 2020 às 19:30)




----------



## camrov8 (2 Ago 2020 às 19:51)

a capsula da spacex acabou de amarar ao largo de Pensacola na Florida


----------



## Cesar (3 Ago 2020 às 00:06)

Ya brutal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2020 às 12:35)

Deixo aqui uma foto captada na madrugada do dia 13 de Agosto na praia da Manta Rota, já com alguma luz do Sol a aparecer no céu, de uma _estrela-cadente _associada às Perseidas  




Perseids Meteor Shower 2020 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (20 Set 2020 às 09:45)

Jupiter: NASA/HUBBLE 

Até agora é a melhor imagem de Júpiter... bem, eu paro a astrofotografia e vou pescar...


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Set 2020 às 13:39)

Toby disse:


> Jupiter: NASA/HUBBLE
> 
> Até agora é a melhor imagem de Júpiter... bem, eu paro a astrofotografia e vou pescar...


Júpiter e IO. Qualidade impressionante.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 08:22)

OSIRIS


----------



## Toby (22 Out 2020 às 20:38)

Aspirator


----------



## camrov8 (22 Out 2020 às 20:40)

que chegue bem


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Out 2020 às 19:08)

O asteróide parece que é um amontoado de rochas, aquilo que Inglês se designa por um Pile Ruble.


----------



## Toby (23 Out 2020 às 20:55)

Albifriorento disse:


> O asteróide parece que é um amontoado de rochas, aquilo que Inglês se designa por um Pile Ruble.



Boa noite,

Bennu (500m de diâmetro) é um asteróide do tipo "C", composto principalmente de carbono.
Em 2019, percebeu-se que a superfície de Bennu é mais íngreme do que a NASA previu. Graças às observações do OSIRIS-REx, os cientistas perceberam que seria mais difícil do que se esperava atingir Bennu.
A superfície do asteróide, que foi imaginado ser lisa, está coberta de grandes rochas. A descida da sonda à sua superfície exigiu grande precisão a fim de manobrar para um local de amostragem seguro.
O asteróide Bennu é o que os astrónomos chamam um "aglomerado solto" com mais de 4,5 mil milhões de anos. 
Tais objectos foram criados através da agregação de pedaços de rocha juntos, que foram comprimidos juntos pela gravidade. 
Os aglomerados soltos são criados a partir de um impacto, quando um corpo muito maior é quebrado. Para Bennu, pensamos que deve ter sido um asteróide com 100 km de largura.
Isto significa que o Bennu deve ser preenchido com áreas ocas no seu interior. A NASA estima que 20 a 40 por cento do volume do asteróide é na realidade espaço vazio. 
Se Bennu começasse a girar mais depressa ou a interagir com um corpo planetário, provavelmente acabaria por se despedaçar.
Como Bennu é muito antigo (mais de 4,5 mil milhões de anos), pode conter materiais que contêm moléculas que estavam presentes quando a vida se formou na Terra pela primeira vez, de acordo com a NASA. 
As formas de vida na Terra são baseadas em cadeias de carbono, ligadas ao oxigénio, hidrogénio, azoto e outros elementos.
No entanto, deve ter-se em mente que os elementos orgânicos que os investigadores esperam descobrir em Bennu podem não ter necessariamente uma origem biológica.
O objectivo é colher +/- 60gr!


----------



## Toby (24 Out 2020 às 08:26)

Bom dia,

Para os astronauta e entusiastas da fotografia:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/projectapolloarchive/page1 (15818 fotos )
Há algumas imagens bastante excepcionais alguma vez vistas




AS16-117-18761 by Project Apollo Archive




AS17-142-21806 by Project Apollo Archive


----------



## Toby (24 Out 2020 às 20:14)

A equipa OSIRIS-REx esforçar-se-á por armazenar a amostra o mais rapidamente possível para minimizar a perda de massa.
Esta imagem (publicada por Jack logo acima) captada pela câmara SamCam da OSIRIS-REx a 22 de Outubro de 2020, mostra que a cabeça do amostrador da sonda está cheia de rochas e pó do asteróide Bennu, e que algumas das partículas estão lentamente a escapar para o espaço.
A primeira operação de amostragem de asteróides da NASA aparentemente correu um pouco bem demais.
A sonda OSIRIS-REx da agência recolheu tanta sujidade e rocha da superfície do asteróide Bennu terça-feira (20 de Outubro) que o mecanismo de amostragem da nave espacial não fechou devidamente, permitindo que parte do material recolhido escapasse para o espaço, os membros da equipa da missão anunciaram sexta-feira (23 de Outubro).


----------



## Toby (1 Nov 2020 às 08:51)




----------



## Toby (9 Nov 2020 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,

Retomada da actividade solar, desde há alguns dias, um grupo de manchas solares apareceu no lado visível do sol e chama-se AR 2781, um pequeno grupo inofensivo apareceu pouco antes deste com o nome AR 2780. AR 2781 apresentou uma organização Beta-Gamma durante o dia 7 de Novembro, mas a polaridade positiva recuperou em grande parte a vantagem e AR 2781 representa agora uma organização Beta, sendo agora a zona de conflito magnético claramente reduzida.







Uma pequena lista dos sinalizadores que AR 2781 produziu desde o seu aparecimento a 4 de Novembro de 2020:

  C7.3 em 5 de Novembro
  C1.8 7 de Novembro
  C1.2 7 de Novembro
  C2.3 8 de Novembro
  C5.7 8 de Novembro







Philippe Tosi:







Pedro Re:



sun_LUNT152_20201107_GS3-U3-28S4M_HaX4_IMPPG-01 by Pedro Re&#x27;, sur Flickr

Luz branca, módulo Ca-K, módulo H-Alpha




sun_TV101_20201107_GS3-U3-28S4M_WL_CaK_Ha_mosaic by Pedro Re&#x27;, sur Flickr


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2020 às 11:32)

*Uma bola de fogo atravessou o céu enquanto estava a dormir. Veja as imagens*
Ao colidir com a atmosfera, esta rocha transformou-se numa bola de fogo que proporcionou um espetáculo de luz que percorreu o sudoeste da Península Ibérica a 227 mil quilómetros por hora.




@jmmadiedo/Twitter

Uma bola de fogo originou um forte clarão no céu na madrugada desta segunda-feira, 16 de novembro, possível de observar na região sul de Portugal. O fenómeno, que aconteceu às 3h49, foi registado pelos sensores do projeto SMART, do Instituto de Astrofísica da Andaluzia (IAA-CSIC), dos observatórios astronómicos de Calar Alto (Almeria), Sevilha e La Hita (Toledo).

O principal investigador do projeto SMART, José María Madiedo, do IAA-CSIC, explica que a chamada bola de fogo é, no fundo, uma rocha de um asteroide que entrou na atmosfera a 227 mil quilómetros por hora.

A velocidade é a razão para a rocha se ter transformado numa bola de fogo de enorme luminosidade que começou a uma altitude de cerca de 132 quilómetros a oeste da Andaluzia.

A forte luz da bola de fogo foi visível no sudoeste da Península Ibérica e acabou por se extinguir já a uma altitude de 60 quilómetros acima do sul de Portugal, tal como é explicado pela agência espanhola Efe e possível de observar nas imagens divulgadas pelos responsáveis do projeto SMART  — cujo objetivo é monitorizar continuamente o céu de modo a registar e estudar o impacto na atmosfera terrestre de rochas de diferentes objetos do Sistema Solar.

Devido à forte luminosidade provocada pela bola de fogo, foi possível observar o fenómeno a olho nu numa grande parte do sul e centro de Espanha.

Veja o momento inédito.

https://videos.sapo.pt/AsKtrZvUeyjLJuhPRICd?jwsource=cl

Fonte: https://magg.sapo.pt/atualidade/atu...-ceu-enquanto-estava-a-dormir-veja-as-imagens


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2020 às 12:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> *Uma bola de fogo atravessou o céu enquanto estava a dormir. Veja as imagens*
> Ao colidir com a atmosfera, esta rocha transformou-se numa bola de fogo que proporcionou um espetáculo de luz que percorreu o sudoeste da Península Ibérica a 227 mil quilómetros por hora.
> 
> 
> ...



Várias pessoas da PMN (Portuguese Meteor Network) observaram isto.


----------



## Gates (17 Nov 2020 às 23:23)

É o Fim do Mundo.
Estamos condenados!!!
.
.
.
Agira a sério, tinha gostado imenso de ter tido a oportunidade de ver... nem uma triste “chuva de estrelas” de Verão no Algarve consegui alguma vez ver.


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2020 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

Com este dia bastante excepcional em Portugal, cai excessivamente bem observar facilmente Saturno e Júpiter no início da noite.
Se pegar na lua crescente, deverá ser capaz de as ver facilmente.
Boa observação a todos. 












Boa observação a todos.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2020 às 21:41)

e/ou  https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2020 às 15:23)




----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2020 às 09:38)

conjunção saturn/júpiter
(Não sou o autor das fotos)


----------



## Albifriorento (5 Jan 2021 às 20:56)

Com a missão quase a terminar, a sonda Juno, actualmente na órbita de Júpiter revela novas fotografias avassaladoras da atmosfera de Júpiter.
https://tek.sapo.pt/noticias/cienci...ssionantes-de-jupiter-gracas-ao-ajudante-juno


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jan 2021 às 07:52)

Mais alguém viu isto?
http://ow.ly/2iMA30rt4Fc


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Ago 2021 às 16:17)

Albifriorento disse:


> Desde há uns anos havia uma teoria crescente, que devido à elevada pressão interna de Júpiter, este poderia já não ter sequer um núcleo (silicatos/metais). Em 2011 lançou-se a sonda Juno, e uma dos objectivos principais da sonda era tentar perceber como aquela imensidão de massa gasosa se havia formado, devido ao facto de a teoria de formação de Júpiter mais aceite (acreação) requerer um núcleo sólido, e um que fosse massivo, no entanto, devido ao facto de a pressão interna de Júpiter, como já disse, ser elevadissima, este poderia nem sequer existir.
> A sonda Juno chegou a Júpiter em 2016, e desde então tem orbitado Júpiter numa órbita polar, pois bem, apesar de ainda faltar um ano para o final da missão, finalmente começaram a sair os primeiros resultados.
> Uma das coisas que a sonda provou foi que de facto Júpiter teve um núcleo massivo, mas neste momento não tem sequer um núcleo definido, toda a matéria que terá constituído o antigo núcleo estará distribuída de forma não muito definida, ou seja, está misturada com o Hidrogénio Metálico que constitui cerca de 70% do diâmetro de Júpiter.
> Aparentemente, Júpiter terá sofrido um grande impacte, e o núcleo não se voltou a unir.
> ...


Aparentemente, o mesmo acontece em Saturno, não há nucleo sólido...








						O núcleo de Saturno é uma “sopa difusa” de gelo, rocha e fluidos metálicos, diz estudo. Se o planeta dos anéis estivesse em cima de um oceano, flutuaria como uma esponja
					

Os fragmentos que dão forma aos anéis de Saturno são influenciados (eles mexem-se) pelas oscilações que ocorrem no interior do planeta, criando padrões que se assemelham a ondulações. Dois astrofísicos dos EUA estudaram estas ondas e usaram-nas como se fossem um sismógrafo gigante, capaz de dar...




					www.sapo.pt


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Ago 2021 às 17:01)

Albifriorento disse:


> Aparentemente, o mesmo acontece em Saturno, não há nucleo sólido...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estamos em 2021!


----------



## GSM2046 (18 Dez 2021 às 13:24)

LONG-TERM TRENDS IN COSMIC RAYS AND GEOMAGNETIC FIELD SECULAR VARIATIONS


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jun 2022 às 13:54)

GSM2046 disse:


> Geomagnetic disturbances reduce heart rate variability in the Normative Aging Study
> 
> Toward a New Theory of Earth Crustal Displacement


Não queiras voltar para 2020!


----------



## GSM2046 (2 Jun 2022 às 14:14)

-


----------

